# New "On the Mat" Topic 32 - Now Available!



## True2Kenpo (Aug 15, 2006)

Fellow Martial Artists,

The new clip for the "On the Mat" Series is now available. This week we covered Striking Set One, its application, and some classroom ideas that one could work with their students.

Please note in the clip, I made mention to Long Form One and I should have been referring to Long Form Three. I apologize for the error. I am sure someone will call it out.

In anycase, I hope you enjoy this week's "On the Mat"!

http://www.unitedparkerskenpo.com/Onthemat.html

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer
UPK Pittsburgh

Parker/ Planas Lineage
http://www.parkerplanaslineage.com


----------

